# herzklopfen sound & sound aus einem viedeo schneiden



## bruderherz (19. Februar 2003)

hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich so einen herzklopfen-sound herkriege?

und wie man den sound eines videos ausschneiden kann?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Den Herzklopfen Sound kriegst du vielleicht bei der grossen Flashsite. Die haben nen riiiieeeeeesig grosses Soundarchiv(Son Mist, jetzt ist mir grad der Name entfallen.  )

Sound aus Video:
VirtualDub->Video laden->File->Save WAV...


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

wo krieg ich virtualdub her?
kostet das was?

hmm...hast du wenigstens nen stichwort, dass ich bei google suchen kann?

mit herzklopfen sound findet google nur unnütze pages.


----------



## Robert Martinu (20. Februar 2003)

VirtualDub gibts hier und ist kostenlos.


----------



## Adam Wille (20. Februar 2003)

Für den Sound nimmst du Google daher, aber sobald das Stichwort "VirtualDub" fällt, kennst du die Suchmaschine nicht mehr oder wie? 

http://www.virtualdub.org

Und die "große Flashsite" von T&P ist wohl flashkit.com, die haben jedenfalls auch ein großes Archiv an allen möglichen Sounds.

hth,
Geist


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

^^ tut mir ja leid casper 

ähm, könnt ihr mir helfen beim downloaden?^^°
welches muss ich denn nehmen und welche version?

Release binary 
Main source 
Auxiliary source  
Scripting language 
MPEG audio decoder

auf flashkiit hab ich übrigens welche gefunden, aber irgendwie waren die nich so die wahren herzklopfen sounds wie ich mir vorstellte, ich nehm deshalb das von max payne, nur so zur info^^


----------



## Robert Martinu (20. Februar 2003)

"Release binary" ist für den Normalanwender das Passende.


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

jibbi, es funktionierte, danke. ähm, kann man mit demselben programm auch einen teil ausschneiden? wenn ja, wie? (ich kann eben nicht englisch^^°)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Ja genau Flashkit hab ich gemeint.

Es geht:
Wieder Videofile laden->Auf der Zeitleiste an die Startposition klicken->unten den 2. Knopf von rechts klicken->zu Endposition->Knopf ganz links klicken->Audio->Full processing mode (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nötig ist)->File->Save WAV...


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

terrance ich habs so gemacht wie du geschrieben hast, aber es war der genau gleiche sound wie vorhin?!

na ja, ich hab ne andere möglichkeit gefunden, einfach delete drücken umd das aktuelle bild zu löschen, aber das geht manchmal ziemlich lange, kann man das irgendwie auch schneller machen?

und kann man auch an einigen stellen stille einbauen, also z.b. am anfang 2 sec oder so nichts und dann erst der sound?


----------



## Robert Martinu (20. Februar 2003)

Du könntest mit den beiden Schaltflächen ganz rechts unten spielen, dann geht das Löschen einfacher von der Hand.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Hast du auch wirklich alle Schritte gemacht??

Ja Stille müsste gehn:
Audio->Interleaving
Bei dem Wert nach Preload gibst du dann halt keinen positiven sondern einen negativen Wert an. (2sec Stille = -2000)


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

ich glaube schon, aber lies meinen namen und du weisst schon alles übermich ^^

ähm, man kann in das feld nur positive werte eingeben. was passiert denn wenn man einen positiven wert eingibt?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Ups Sorry. Du musst die Zahl beim untersten Feld eingeben. Und nicht negativ.


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

ja jetzt klappts, danke.

ähm, kann man das nur am anfang machen? ich habs versucht etwa in der mitte stille von 2 sec einzufügen und hab den schieberegler auch etwa in die mitte geschoben, aber es ging nicht...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Die Funktion ist eben eigentlich dafür gedacht wenn der Ton mit dem Bild nicht übereinstimmt, vor und zurückzu"schieben".


----------



## bruderherz (21. Februar 2003)

hmmm...ok...

kennst du andere gute kostenlose soundsoftware?


----------



## unistar (17. April 2003)

Hi,

also wenn es nur ein Herzklopfen Sound sein soll - den kann ich dir machen ...

gruß

unistar


----------



## bruderherz (19. April 2003)

hallo. sorry, aber ich hab schon einen passenden gefunden. danke für das angebot.


----------



## Fever (25. April 2003)

*will ich auch*

was für ein zufall. ich brauche diesen sound zur zeit auch. allerdings nicht für virtualdub oder son gedöns. soundforge rules. ist aber nicht umsonst  

ich habe auch max payne, bin aber gerade nicht zuhause. deswegen weiß ich nicht: gibt es den sound in einem der ordner des spiels oder hast du dir den rauskopiert? wenn letzteres, könntest du mir den zuschicken? hätte keine lust, wieder bis zu dieser stelle spielen zu müssen. wenn das file nicht größer als 6,5 mb ist, könntest du es mir an nicolas.arnold@gmx.de schicken. oder wer auch immer einen coolen sound nachmachen kann, ich kanns nicht! schickt es mir. 

vielen dank.


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2003)

ich suche auch ein herzklopfensoundfile ... wäre nett, wenn ihr
mir eure versionen nennen bzw. schicken könntet ... meine email-
Adresse lautet im übrigen Mythos007@tutorials.de - Vielen Dank !


----------



## unistar (29. April 2003)

oh man bei mir funktioniert zur Zeit gar nix mehr .... scheiss windoff. Naja formatiere mal morgen und dann mache ich euch das mal eben ... 

gruß

unistar


----------



## TeCe (2. Mai 2003)

unistar:: und was macht der sound?

Interessiert mich brennend wie du den machst - dein Vater inner Arztpraxis oder wirklich gutes Wissen mit´nem Synthesizer umzugehen?
Vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar gute Seiten mit howto´s/tutorials nennen. Hab noch Demoversionen von fruity loops und acidPro - kann nur kein bißchen damit anfangen...also...nix gescheit klingendes rausholen :-|


----------

